# Greenup from boat 1/29



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Started off scary with the wheelersburg boat ramp pure ice and snow covered, brought snow shovels just in case. Buddy cleaned snow off just enough to get tires some traction. As he was shoveling I went to kroger and got some salt, got back and salted ramp. Melted pretty quick and we launched about 10am. Tried saugeye with no luck so decided to catch some blues. Ended up catching 4, with one going about 25 lbs. Fish caught on ledge just down from dam, out from the rock point (shad was bait). Probably would have caught more but couldn't keep boat over ledge with wind blowing up river. Ended up being a nice day and ramp was completely clear of ice and snow when we returned about 3pm. BTW was marking saugeye (my guess) in a few spots, just no takers. Its got to get better eventually


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the report I will have to hit greenup on of these days.Love to fish for them blues heading to james river virginia again in march.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for report,sounds like you worked hard cleaning the ramp for a day of fishing,glad you caught something.Sauger and walleye have been tough to catch this winter.
Jake


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

saugeye? im guessing you mean sauger.. natural hybrids dont occur to often but i have caught them


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are saugeye that are not naturally occuring in the Ohio. Think of all the lakes that eventually drain into it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

livtofsh said:


>




KABOOM!


Nice fish! I'm going to expand my horizons this season and chase after some blues also. They're just too big and mean not to pursue.


----------

